

It's time to fix patents - Lincoln Labs releases patent reform white paper - chrisabrams
http://lincolnlabs.com/patent-reform

======
transfire
I only skim read, but this looks very well put together. This is the kind of
thing the people need to get behind and push!!!

One thing that appears to be missing though, and this seems to be a common
oversight, is the pay model. Presently a patent costs thousands of dollars in
fees -- excluding any lawyer costs it might entail. But you can pay thousands
more to get expedited service. That's pure and blatant favoritism toward the
wealthy and should be against the law. In addition patents have to be renewed
every so often, i.e. pay more fees. That too should be against the law. This
has to be addressed in addition to the quality issues.

~~~
chrisabrams
So just as in net neutrality, you are saying that we should not have paid
prioritization for patents? :) Good feedback!

